# Need help with WinCE 6 in automobile multimedia



## noshlo (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi!
A few years ago I bought a car "second hand", and it had a built-in multimedia and gps system. (Story first, technical details below 😁)

I recently searched for, and installed via memory card, updates to the OS and Shell, to try and freshen up the "feel" and to see if two issues could be fixed:
The main complaint was that when connected to a phone through bluetooth, you had to go into the bluetooth menu and also press "mobile media" in order to get the music to play. This also meant that if, for (a frequent) example, I had bluetooth connected for phone calls, had navigation on and also had radio on, the navigation instructions wouldn't "override" the radio music like in more modern systems.
The second issue was that the gps wasn't working, even though there was a receiver connected to the system. It was probably software related, because the gps "app" didn't even agree to open. "Can Not Launch Navigator". It said I didn't have the relevant software in the memory card. There was no memory card, I guess the previous owner took it. Lack of car gps didn't bother me too much.

After the update, everything was basically the same except that the microphone wasn't working anymore. The bluetooth and (obviously) gps issues were still there. I also didn't have the native language (Hebrew) as a language option anymore - not too impoprtant.

I _really_ need the mic to start working again, because it's much easier for me, and therefore safer, to use the bluetooth during calls while driving.
If anyone can help me fix the mic, that would be totally awesome!

Less pressing issues are the bluetooth audio not automatically overriding radio (which is probably unfixable without manually editing the os) and the gps not working.

Now, for the deets:
The device seems to be, according to what I found here, a Roadrover C7132P3 device. I updated it with these files.

Software details when I bought the car -
Shell: V3.02.3L
OS: AR-A6-G-BC8-VIN-U1-256-V1.42
MCU: A68KRZI7-DH-H1-V1.08
Navigator Path: \Storage Card\MobileNavigator\lib piccanto.exe

Current software details (changes in bold) - 
Shell: V*4.0.8(7367.02251230.B0.A)*
OS: *CN*-A6-G-BC8-VIN-U1-256-V1.*51*
MCU: A68KRZI7-DH-H1-V1.08
Navigator Path: \Storage Card\*Navione\NaviOne.exe*

From the start, and also after the update, "local" memory showed no files or folders.
When the memory card is inserted, I can star a program that came with the update files. I believe it's "manager.exe", and when it's run the system transforms into a Windows-type system (I guess WinCE6) with a control panel and file viewer. I didn't manage to find anything related to the microphone or the gps.

Any help would be appreciated, and an actual fix for the microphone issue would be just amazing and so helpful!
(Also, instructions on how to install/enable a gps app and installing in it a map would be cool, and ideas for enabling bluetooth override would be great.)

In any case, thank you for taking the time,
Noshlo


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You don't mention make of vehicle, but to solve you'd need a schematic of electrical system. I'm betting that the previous owner tried to "fix" things and you have a combination of problems. I know it's expensive, but even though it's a Microsoft issue, the car dealer might have a service bulletin that would help.


----------



## noshlo (Dec 31, 2020)

Corday said:


> You don't mention make of vehicle, but to solve you'd need a schematic of electrical system. I'm betting that the previous owner tried to "fix" things and you have a combination of problems. I know it's expensive, but even though it's a Microsoft issue, the car dealer might have a service bulletin that would help.


Thanks for your response!
Ah... I didn't think it was relevant, as the microphone only stopped working directly after the update so I assumed it was software. (Back camera still works for some reason.)
Anyway, the make and model are Kia Rio 2015, I think version LX if that matters.
I'm not sure it's an "issue" with microsoft itself? seems more like... a missing command to listen to the microphone, maybe? But in any case, it's from a small used-cars dealership. They don't even have a website, just FB page, so they don't have service bulletins.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*(Bulletin TSBSST041) and (Bulletin TSBSST041) both cover TSB: kds - audio update module (aum) - the gds audio update module (aum) was introduced in fourth quarter of 2013. This special service tool (sst) was developed to improve the efficiency and effectiveness of updating 2010my, and later, kia 
This affects your Kia.*


----------



## noshlo (Dec 31, 2020)

I'd also be open to


Corday said:


> *(Bulletin TSBSST041) and (Bulletin TSBSST041) both cover TSB: kds - audio update module (aum) - the gds audio update module (aum) was introduced in fourth quarter of 2013. This special service tool (sst) was developed to improve the efficiency and effectiveness of updating 2010my, and later, kia
> This affects your Kia.*


Ah, I see. So I can ask around if any dealerships have this KDS and AUM...
Great, thanks so much for the info!

Is there any DIY fix? I obviously don't have such tools, but what about just a memory card update? (Like the one I did to get me into this mess?)

Edit: Is the KDS/AUM a sure fix for the mic issue?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IDK of any, but after the New Year, maybe one of the auto or sound techs can respond here.


----------

